# Crimson Reckoning: Campaign Resources



## The Thayan Menace (Sep 13, 2005)

Friends,

I have designed this thread to provide player hand-outs for our Thayan campaign.

Although anyone is welcome to take advantage of these resources, please do _not_ post here.

Thank You,

-Samir Ibn Asad (a.k.a. DM of Steel)


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Sep 13, 2005)

*Continual Updates*

Everyone,

Please note that I will continually update the hand-outs presented on this thread, so feel free to check back every so often to see if any changes have been made.

-Samir


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Sep 13, 2005)

*Crimson Reckoning: The Campaign Pamphlet*

The ZIP-file below contains the current version of the campaign pamphlet.

This attachment also includes a document (titled _Things to Watch Out For_) that lists what has changed since the last pamphlet revision.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Sep 13, 2005)

*Crimson Reckoning: XP Listings (All 10 Sessions)*

If you are curious about the opponents fought during this campaign, or simply wish to eyeball the rate of character advancement, then feel free to check out the attached XP charts.

Note! The last attachment (CR-Total XP) contains a precise summary of current XP and RSPs for each party member.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Sep 13, 2005)

*Pawns & Players of the Reckoning (Cast of Characters)*

Here is the current version of Pawns & Players; it is a concise summary of major actors in the campaign (both PCs and NPCs).


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Sep 14, 2005)

*The Gozz Rhule: Nil's Gnolls*

Here are detailed statistics for Othos Nil's gnoll enforcers.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Sep 14, 2005)

*The Nishruu & Hakeshar*

Here is a brief "field study" description of the Nishruu (a.k.a. Hakeshar).


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Sep 14, 2005)

*CR: Character Prosperity*

Here is an approximate breakdown of PC wealth.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Sep 15, 2005)

*CR: Map of Bezantur*

Here is a map of Bezantur, modified for use in this campaign.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Sep 15, 2005)

*CR: Religion in Bezantur*

Here is a brief description of how religious institutions function in the city of Bezantur.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Sep 15, 2005)

*CR: The Sisters of Cyric & Persephone Null*

Here is a statistical description for a typical Sister of Cyric, along with a dossier on Persephone Null.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Sep 15, 2005)

*CR: The Faceless Reavers*

Here is a description of some very unusual Cyricist death-priests.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Sep 15, 2005)

*CR: The Veiled Sorority*

Here is a statistical summary of Sharran prostitutes who operate in the Enclave of Sorrows.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Sep 15, 2005)

*Three Zulkirs: Nice Artwork*

Here are some cool artistic portrayals of three Thayan zulkirs; check them out ....


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Sep 16, 2005)

*Scavenger Cloaks (Camouflage Gear)*

Here is a description of special cloaks worn by gnoll rangers in Bezantur's military.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Sep 16, 2005)

*CR: Thayan Opium*

Here is a statistical summary of opium for 3.5 D&D.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Sep 16, 2005)

*CR: Timekeeping*

The following (attached) resources will help us keep track of "game time" for this campaign:

1. CR-Episodic Dynamic
2. FRCS Calendar
3. FRCS Roll of Years
4. Jergal's Hourglass

Enjoy!

-Samir


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Sep 16, 2005)

*Fiendish Myconids!*

You asked for it. Here is a statistical summary for fiendish myconids.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Sep 16, 2005)

*Treasure Listing: Font of Spores*

Here is a complete treasure listing for the Fountain of Spores.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Sep 16, 2005)

*CR: Promotional Posters*

Here are the ads I made to recruit new players for our campaign ....


----------



## The Thayan Menace (May 13, 2006)

*CR: Tomes*

The attachment below contains descriptions of noteworthy texts found by the party, including:

1. The Necrologos Library
2. Pietro's Spellbook


----------



## The Thayan Menace (May 13, 2006)

*The Necrologos Portal*

The attachment below depicts the ancient bronze door of the Bonespear Vault and translates the runes on its surface.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (May 13, 2006)

*CR: Gladiators*

The attachment below contains information on NPC gladiators fought by the PCs; so far ... it only has statistics for foes defeated in the Cavus Serpentum, but it will grow.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (May 13, 2006)

*CR: Campaign Questionnaire*

Here is the official _Crimson Reckoning_ survey.

Tell it like it is, brothers and sisters ... tell it like it is ....

-Samir


----------



## The Thayan Menace (May 13, 2006)

*CR: Campaign Chronology*

Here is the official campaign timeline, as I see it.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (May 13, 2006)

*The Craft of Dark Whispers*

These are the conditions of apprenticeship for Azov the Black, Senior Diviner of the Enclave of Sorrows.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (May 13, 2006)

*Agog: Meet the Beast!*

Here is a statistical summary of Agog, the advanced chimera.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Oct 16, 2006)

*Varyanth: The Aegis Shard*

Here is a brief description of an elven weapon recovered from Myth Drannor ... and currently used by Nen Vyd.


----------

